# Wanted 1978 - 1980 team murray bmx



## brokeass (Feb 27, 2013)

WANTED TO BUY: 1978-1980 Team Murray BMX. Chrome & gold version. Cash paid $$$$
Thanks!


----------



## widpanic02 (Mar 1, 2013)

*?*



Are you interested in this one?


----------

